# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Compression Fittings

## walker.cycling

Plumbing Q. 
I have been told you cant or shouldnt use compression fittings behind a wall. Is this correct

----------


## dambat

Yes, 'cause you won't notice it leaking.

----------


## murray44

> Plumbing Q. 
> I have been told you cant or shouldnt use compression fittings behind a wall. Is this correct

  The general consensus seems to be that brazed fittings are less likely to leak than compression fittings. Depends on the quality of the brazing job, I had a brazed joint fail and quite happily replaced it with a compression fitting. 
Copper pipe is becoming less common these days, plastic pipe and compression fittings are all the go now, it's hard NOT to have one behind a wall. I guess the question is also what is the difference in quality between  compression fittings for copper and plastic pipe. 
I'm sure I will now be bombarded with arguments here. 
The defence rests.

----------


## Gooner

I thought the general rule was to have NO mechanical fittings in a wall.  
Personally I prefer flared fittings over compression fittings as they seem to be more robust.

----------


## Terrian

I used flared fittings, fittings I put in 12 years ago are still holding fine (I had the weatherboards off a few months back)

----------


## wonderplumb

Depends on what you are referring to when you say compression fittings........ kinco nuts and olives no way. Unions are unavoidable these days because all these shower and bath mixers going in need to be connected via a union for removal should it fail. Aside from that there really is no need for them. Im a bit suss on flared fittings in walls as i have seen a few of them crack at the shoulder of the flare.

----------


## walker.cycling

> Depends on what you are referring to when you say compression fittings........ kinco nuts and olives no way. Unions are unavoidable these days because all these shower and bath mixers going in need to be connected via a union for removal should it fail. Aside from that there really is no need for them. Im a bit suss on flared fittings in walls as i have seen a few of them crack at the shoulder of the flare.

  Yes, kinco nuts and olives purchased from Bunnings 
Wheather this makes a difference but they are being used downstairs in a workshop shower / hand basin project. The walls will be lined with villaboard. If they do leak the water will not damage anything other than the studs / villaboard. 
Now I know they are not suitable I am debating do I spend more $$ and get them replaced or ignore everyones advice?

----------


## wonderplumb

Spend the bucks and do it properly mate, a tiny drip can cause a lot of damage before its noticed.

----------


## walker.cycling

> Spend the bucks and do it properly mate, a tiny drip can cause a lot of damage before its noticed.

  I am now convinced. Thanks for the advice - murphy's law, if i dont the leak will happen 1 week after my first shower!

----------


## walker.cycling

> Depends on what you are referring to when you say compression fittings........ kinco nuts and olives no way. Unions are unavoidable these days because all these shower and bath mixers going in need to be connected via a union for removal should it fail. Aside from that there really is no need for them. Im a bit suss on flared fittings in walls as i have seen a few of them crack at the shoulder of the flare.

  What type do Bunnings sell? Union or Kinco nuts?  :Confused:

----------


## rrobor

This post comes under my happy dreams law. Should I have put in a heavier beam. Will that pipe leak, etc etc. All these things disurb a good nights sleep. Make sure its done well the first time and you never think of it again. So by asking, you are not sure, and regardless of replies, its gonna bug you unless that pipe is solid.

----------

